# Korea's "I'm a Gomsu"



## bluesky79 (Dec 14, 2011)

Korea's Podcast program "I am a Ggomsoo(Korean term for a cheap trick)" has been covering the Wallstreet protest and other US-related affairs. New York Korean American Parents Association has made an official statement against the program, in order to protect children from their twisted and wrong ideology.

NYKAPA has made clear that the majority must not ignore this minority's active call for anti-Korea, pro-North Korea, and wrong ideology, and must step up to stop this movement entirely.

Like they said, "I am a Ggomsoo" is a low-quality organization that picks certain politicians or individuals to criticize, send wrong and twisted information to the general public, and spread North Korea-friendly propaganda.
Through this NYKAPA statement, we must make sure that our children do not become North Korea's servants and cause instability in our society.


----------



## editec (Dec 14, 2011)

> NYKAPA has made clear that the majority must not ignore *this minority's active call for anti-Korea, pro-North Korea,* and wrong ideology, and must step up to stop this movement entirely.




NYKAPA is nuts.


----------



## waltky (Dec 18, 2011)

Granny says he musta died o' dat frizzy-haired disease...

*North Koreas Kim Jong Il Dead at 69*
_Sunday, December 18th, 2011 - North Korean state television reports that Supreme Leader Kim Jong Il has died at the age of 69._


> An announcer said he died Saturday of physical and mental over-work. Some reports say he died from a heart attack, and was traveling on a train at the time.  Kim Jong Il came to power after his father, North Korea's founder Kim Il Sung, died in 1994. Reliable biographical information about Mr. Kim is scarce. He rarely appeared in public and his voice was seldom broadcast.
> 
> He may be best remembered for boosting North Korea's nuclear program, while millions of his countrymen and women were starving.  Late last year, Mr. Kim promoted his youngest son Kim Jong Un to the rank of four-star general, in what was seen as a bid to extend the world's only communist family dynasty to a third generation.
> 
> ...


----------

